# IMPORTAR ASCII A EXCEL DIRECTAMENTE ¿?



## Alfonso (Jul 29, 2002)

Replico aquí, mensaje que por error expuse en área no spanish.Primero, enhorabuena y gracias por vuestro servicio. 
Soy desarrollador de software y quisiera añadir a mis aplicaciones (algunas MS-DOS) una opción que me traspasara un fichero que genere mi aplicación (en ASCII por ejemplo) a EXCEL. ¿Existe alguna forma de llamar a EXCEL y que IMPORTE de forma automática, siendo este proceso transparente para el usuario? ¿Sabéis de alguna aplicación que realice este proceso? 
Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 29, 2002)

Usando Visual Basic (No VBA) se puede contral totalmente Excel sin que el usuario necesite intervenir.  Esto es una opción ?


----------



## Alfonso (Jul 29, 2002)

Desarrollo en COBOL y no tengo conocimientos de VISUAL BASIC, pienso que la forma de hacerlo podría ser:
Primero: Generar en COBOL el fichero ASCII a importar a Excel.
Segundo: Llamar (CALL) desde COBOL al programita VB que haga la llamada a EXCEL de forma transparente al usuario.
-Al final Excel retornaria a VB y de VB denuevo a COBOL.
Lo que me hace falta es conocer las líneas de código fuente del programita de VB. Si esto es muy complejo, o requiere que le dediquéis mucho tiempo, por favor indicarmelo, en ningún momento quiero haceros perder el tiempo. Entiendo que el servicio que ofrecéis es muy bueno, tal y como lo dáis.
Quedo a la espera de vuestra respuesta.
MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRA DEDICACION.


----------



## Alfonso (Jul 31, 2002)

J.PABLO:
¿Me aconsejas algún libro dónde buscar solución a mi cuestión?
Gracias


----------



## valedor (Aug 2, 2002)

Para controlar Excel desde VB, es realmente sencillo, en el siguiente vinculo encontraras información

http://www.vbalym.netfirms.com/excel/excel.html#Lenguajes

pero como dices que manejas COBOL y no VB, tal vez te podamos ayudar, solo "detallanos" como quieres que el programa exporte los datos a Excel o mejor si tienes el algoritmo y te ayudamos a desarrollarlo en Visual Basic, saludos

_________________
TODO LO QUE NO ES DADO ES PERDIDO
This message was edited by  valedor on 2002-08-02 21:53


----------



## Alfonso (Aug 12, 2002)

Valedor: MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU OFRECIMIENTO.
NO SABES CUANTO LO VALORO!!!
MI IDEA ERA GENERAR UN FICHERO ASCII CON LOS DISTINTOS CAMPOS, EL PRIMER REGISTRO INDICARIA LOS TITULOS DE LOS CAMPOS, EN EL SEGUNDO LA LONGITUD DE LA COLUMNA Y SI ES NUMERICO O ALFANUMERICO (N/A) Y A PARTIR DEL TERCERO LOS DATOS (ES UNA IDEA ¿?). COMO SEPARADOR DE CAMPOS POR EJEMPLO EL PUNTO Y COMA.
EJEMPLO:
CODIGO;NOMBRE;TELEFONO
10;30;9
A;A;N
00001;ALFONSO;999888777
00002;JOSE LUIS;999888555
*** ¿ ALGUNA OTRA IDEA ?
ME REITERO: MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------

